# Radio Shack Indoor Antenna



## bulldog200024

http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...hack&f=Brand/1000094/&fbc=1&parentPage=family

I live 40 miles from the towers in St. Louis and bought this antenna to try it out before paying more for a outdoor antenna. And to my surprise, I can get a signal strenght of 80-85 on all locals here in St. Louis. At that strength, I have a perfect picture with little or no loss of signal or pixelation. Now, the land is pretty flat between me and the towers, and they are all fairly close to each other, but 40+ miles away! I just placed it behind my entertainment center and pointed it in the general direction of city and viola! I do have to slightly adjust it to recieve that strenght on the WB. Radio Shack has a 30 return policy so anyone interested in recieving OTA locals, check this one out.


----------



## Cholly

Indoor antenna for OTA HD
I've tried a number of different antennas for OTA HD reception, including the Terk/Audiovox/Zenith Silver Sensor. Most of them have a common failing -- if the TV transmitters are not all the same direction from your home, you have to twiddle endlessly with pointing the antenna.
I recently came across an antenna from Radio Shack that solves the problem nicely. It's their item #15-1892 "Indoor VHF/UHF/HDTV antenna with remote control". Of course, we all know that there's no such thing as an HDTV antenna, but I digress.
Aside from the fact that it's an amplified antenna, the thing that sets it aside from others is the fact that the UHF antenna is contained in a horizontal dish about 12 3/4" in diameter, which can be rotated to 12 different positions using the included RF remote. Further, the microprocessor in the unit can store the UHF antenna direction for up to 100 channels (00-99), along with selected amplifier gain setting. There are 3 gain settings: Level 1 = 13 db. min., Level 2 = 18 db. min. and Level 3 = 22 db. min. Once you've set the unit up, it's a simple matter of entering the channel number to get tha antenna pointed in the right direction. Of course, the VHF antenna is a simple rabbit ears, so the only thing you control remotely with it is the amplifier gain.
All in all, a very nice solution if you need to use an indoor antenna for OTA reception. I'm able to pull in all the Charlotte area locals at a distance ranging from 11 to 36 miles from the transmitter sites.
Link to the RS description: http://www.radioshack.com/product/in...tId=2131034&cp


----------



## socceteer

bulldog200024 said:


> http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...hack&f=Brand/1000094/&fbc=1&parentPage=family
> 
> I live 40 miles from the towers in St. Louis and bought this antenna to try it out before paying more for a outdoor antenna. And to my surprise, I can get a signal strenght of 80-85 on all locals here in St. Louis. At that strength, I have a perfect picture with little or no loss of signal or pixelation. Now, the land is pretty flat between me and the towers, and they are all fairly close to each other, but 40+ miles away! I just placed it behind my entertainment center and pointed it in the general direction of city and viola! I do have to slightly adjust it to recieve that strenght on the WB. Radio Shack has a 30 return policy so anyone interested in recieving OTA locals, check this one out.


I bought this antenna about a year ago, I live about 35 miles away from the transmitters but I have hills interfering, which caused some pixel loss, but over all I was very happy with the unit, I had to move it slightly to get FOX, most of the time I could get both NBC and FOX clearly. It is a very good unit, but I needed a bit more, so I bought the Antenna Master Stealth antenna with amplifier for about $45 fro the antenna and another $45 for the amplifier and now I get 3 stations at 125% vs 85% with the Radio Shack . For the price it worked great, I just had a hard time showing friend my great HD TV and next to it I had Bonnie ears.


----------



## RussTC3

I've been using an indoor antenna for a while now, it's the following model:
RCA ANT200M
To amazing results, considering my location to my towers. The only thing I don't like is that I can't pick up any of my two local VHF stations.

The UHF stations come in just fine, with strength of 65-94.

Here is what antennaweb.org tells me I can pick up (click to enlarge):


Of those channels, I pick up:
5.1
8.1
39.1
43.1
50.1
61.1

Now, I could just go pick up an outdoor antenna, but if I can use an indoor one, that's what I prefer to do. So there are two channels that I want that I dont' currently pick up; 3.1 (WKYC-DT NBC) and 19.1 (WOIO-DT, CBS - which is not pictured.). Both of those stations are VHF.

So, which of these two antennas do you think would be the best for me? Which offers the best reception? The 1880 or the 1892?

Also, how do Radio Shack's OUTDOOR antennas stack up against a brand such as Channel Master? Say this one:http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_display.asp?main_cat=3&CAT=&PROD=ANC3679 compared to this one:http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?parentPage=family&cp=2032057.2032187.2032189.2032205&productId=2103085&tab=features

Thanks!


----------



## bulldog200024

socceteer said:


> For the price it worked great, I just had a hard time showing friend my great HD TV and next to it I had Bonnie ears.


Mine fits nicely behind the TV, where only visible from, behind the TV.


----------



## socceteer

RussTC3 said:


> So, which of these two antennas do you think would be the best for me? Which offers the best reception? The 1880 or the 1892?
> 
> Also, how do Radio Shack's OUTDOOR antennas stack up against a brand such as Channel Master? Say this one:http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_display.asp?main_cat=3&CAT=&PROD=ANC3679 compared to this one:http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?parentPage=family&cp=2032057.2032187.2032189.2032205&productId=2103085&tab=features
> 
> Thanks!


I have the Channel Master Stealth antenna $75 and amplifier $59, I live 35 miles from the station with some hill on the way and I get between 120 to 125 % signal strength, it is an outdoor, small antenna. Most of my friends recommend Channel Master, specially for HD.

http://store.yahoo.com/dtvgear/chma30st.html

I got mine from Fry's electronics for less


----------

